# Where to buy a thermostat for a CHE lamp?!



## shaelyntaylor (Jul 21, 2010)

So I am getting my lovely hedgie on Sunday.... It's already Friday I've been looking for a thermostat for my CHE emitter and can't find one at petco or petsmart. And quite frankly I don't know where else to look... I live in Fort Collins CO and have no idea where to begin to look! PLEASE HELP
:|


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm not sure about Petco, but petsmart has them available to order ONLINE only. 
Yes, you'll never find them in the stores, just on their online store.
Otherwise, from what I have seen here, everyone has got them online.


----------



## shealynn87 (Jun 6, 2010)

I ordered mine from amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/Repti-Temp-500R-S ... 911&sr=8-8


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

All the big pet stores around here don't have them either. Some of the more caring(?) workers will say no, but understand your need for them. Other workers will look at you funny and suggest a plain thermometer (which obviously doesn't do the trick).

I'm getting mine online, and there are lots to choose from: simple on-off ones to ones with a digital temperature control. There are also proportional thermostats too which apparently work wonders but eat up your electricity bill!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.bigappleherp.com/REPTILE-SUPPLIES/Heating


----------

